# bobcat  hydralic oil



## jsmis (Jun 18, 2012)

does anyone use a different brand than bobcat
if so does it work ok


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure of the name but what we use at work isn't bobcat brand. Works fine.


----------



## JpEater (Jun 19, 2012)

You can use any brand oil you like as long as its an "AW" type oil. AW stands for Anti Wear....It comes in AW32, AW46, and AW68. I do mobile equipment repair and work on a ton of Bobcat brand skid steers. I always use AW46 oil. Its the best all season weight. 

DO NOT use any regular ol' R&O hydraulic oil.... Must use an AW oil.


----------



## jsmis (Jun 20, 2012)

*bobcat hydrolic*

thanks  for the info really helps out


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 20, 2012)

JpEater said:


> You can use any brand oil you like as long as its an "AW" type oil. AW stands for Anti Wear....It comes in AW32, AW46, and AW68. I do mobile equipment repair and work on a ton of Bobcat brand skid steers. I always use AW46 oil. Its the best all season weight.
> 
> DO NOT use any regular ol' R&O hydraulic oil.... Must use an AW oil.



What are the problems associated with using RO oil?


----------



## JpEater (Jun 21, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> What are the problems associated with using RO oil?



It will cause premature failure of your hydrostatic drive pumps and your gear pump because it doesn't have anti-wear properties.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Jul 17, 2012)

What does the owners manual say?  My skid steer takes 10w 30 motor oil for the hydraulics


----------

